# Curitiba 2015



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jackson Cabral








Jackson Cabral








Paulo Targino Morei








Paulo Targino Morei








Paulo Targino Morei








Paulo Targino Morei

Imagem aérea do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr









Jackson Cabral



















Panorâmica de curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Sem título por .daia, no Flickr


Secretários de Educação e Representantes do Consed, na abertura do Natal de Luz do HSBC by Flávio Arns, on Flickr


Feira de Arte e Artesanato do Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Imagem Aérea do Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Sonho no Pátio Batel por Jum Nakao, no Flickr


Imagem Aérea do Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


Fachada Shopping Mueller - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

LInha Turismo Curitiba by Turomaquia, on Flickr











Curitiba by Laika-Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

This city is always beautiful


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tour Curitiba by Laika-Brazil, on Flickr









Paulo Yuji Takarada











Feira de Arte e Artesanato do Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná por Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice city!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## Jarino (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you for posting, photos looks Great!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kombi - Make your choice! by cassijones., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Targino Morei


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Imagem aérea do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Centro Histórico de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Imagem aérea do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ponte do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pista de corrida no Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Casa da Memória - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Catedral Basílica Menor de Nossa Senhora da Luz ou Catedral Metropolitana de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Capivaras quentando by RadamesM, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Disposição by RadamesM, on Flickr


Bondinho e Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Parná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Chuva no Parque Barigui - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estação Hauer/Parolin - Curitiba by D.Engel.O, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado Vermelho na Estação Tubo da Rodoferroviária - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Chuva e sol no Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Targino Moreira Lima 








Paulo Targino Moreira Lima 








Paulo Targino Moreira Lima


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Noturna do Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yoga no Parque - Jardim Botânico - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Centro Cívico, Curitiba by Rodrigo Martins, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ópera de Arame - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Linha Verde Curitiba BRT by mariordo59, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Em Curitiba by Flávio Arns, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Na inauguração do Hospital do Rocio, em Campo Largo by Flávio Arns, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Parque Barigui by Rodrigo Martins, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Panorâmica de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Memorial Ucraniano by Eduardo PA, no Flickr


----------



## Raffael Rocha (Jan 26, 2013)

Belíssimas fotos, Curitiba é uma cidade repleta de parques, demonstra uma qualidade de vida alta! Incrível que, mesmo fazendo 0°C as árvores ainda permanecem verdes, e não com galhos secos.


----------



## Reh (Jan 28, 2009)

Minha cidade favorita em todo o país, só lamento que os dias claros sejam exceção em Curitiba, ela é muito fotogênica sob o azul do céu.


----------

